# Willow Trees?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

We have around a 3 acre lake that has a lot of Cattails and Willow trees. The cattails however are usually cut down and the stumps are left for fish cover. Yet the Willow Trees are taking over and I found a root up in the dam. Is their anyway to kill them with a eco friendly chemical? Just curious. We want to get them out of their.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

You can kill them with a foliar application of glyphosate (AquaPro). It is better though to cut them off and apply a product called Garlon 3A to the stump. This will keep them from sprouting back. Both chemicals are EPA registered for aquatic use. I've pasted a link about Garlon for you here. 

http://www.dowagro.com/IVM/utility/prod/garlon3a.htm


----------

